# New Spawn movie announced.....



## FILTHnFEAR (Mar 7, 2017)

McFarlane himself is writing/directing, and says it'll be more of a horror/thriller than a superhero movie and that it will be rated R.

I'm a huge Spawn fan, and like most others was severely disappointed in the 1997 film. I mean seriously, for anyone that read the comics, Spawn with a PG-13 rating just wasn't Spawn.

Sounds very promising. I hope they come through on this.

http://www.comingsoon.net/movies/news/822237-spawn-reboot


----------



## amonb (Mar 7, 2017)

My god that Spawn movie was terrible... I didn't mind some tunes on the soundtrack tho...


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 7, 2017)

The spawn animated series was pretty dope. I hope this new movie is actually good.


----------



## marcwormjim (Mar 7, 2017)

Todd's been announcing this every year since he saw Batman Begins, and hasn't even secured funding. I'll believe it when I see the redband. In the meantime, I'm expecting a Facebook headline about how he had to resort to crowdfunding, then another headline about his having to refund every donated cent of it. 

Still hope it's made, though.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Mar 7, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> The spawn animated series was pretty dope. I hope this new movie is actually good.



That series was great. Too bad they never finished it though.



marcwormjim said:


> Todd's been announcing this every year since he saw Batman Begins, and hasn't even secured funding. I'll believe it when I see the redband. In the meantime, I'm expecting a Facebook headline about how he had to resort to crowdfunding, then another headline about his having to refund every donated cent of it.
> 
> Still hope it's made, though.



Yea, since seeing this I've been reading around and noticed he's been talking about it forever.  Be amazing if it does happen.


----------



## lemeker (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm such a huge Spawn fan. After the abomination that was the first movie, I'm still not sure. Effects and comic movies in general have come along way since it came out. If Todd's smart hell get Del Torro to do the effects, and do something similar to Pan's Labriynth (and even Hellboy).

I also agree, the animated series was wicked cool. if they could live action that in the right way......so cool.


----------



## A-Branger (Mar 9, 2017)

F-yeh this could be soo awesome!

maybe now since Deadpool and Logan both shown some good numbers for R rated superhero movie. Maybe its what he needed to push the project again to the studios


----------



## setsuna7 (Mar 9, 2017)

marcwormjim said:


> Todd's been announcing this every year since he saw Batman Begins, and hasn't even secured funding. I'll believe it when I see the redband. In the meantime, I'm expecting a Facebook headline about how he had to resort to crowdfunding, then another headline about his having to refund every donated cent of it.
> 
> Still hope it's made, though.



Yep. He needs to get this done, otherwise it's just talks, he's said it many times already..  Until I see anything concrete from Todd, not gonna keep my hopes high, 20 years is a LONG time. It's like waiting for the new Necrophagist record..


----------



## marcwormjim (Mar 9, 2017)

A-Branger said:


> F-yeh this could be soo awesome!
> 
> maybe now since Deadpool and Logan both shown some good numbers for R rated superhero movie. Maybe its what he needed to push the project again to the studios



That's exactly what Todd's banking on when he says "Rumor has it a Spawn movie's in the works!", and it's sadly obvious that it's only him spreading the rumor. And he's been doing it for so, so long, that I picture Droopy Dog when I think of him.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 9, 2017)

marcwormjim said:


> That's exactly what Todd's banking on when he says "Rumor has it a Spawn movie's in the works!", and it's sadly obvious that it's only him spreading the rumor. And he's been doing it for so, so long, that I picture Droopy Dog when I think of him.



 Of course he is. Spawn is his baby, and outside of a few works only as an artist, and a ton of lawsuits, Spawn is the only major thing he has. And even back then he was more focused on the merchandising side. 

Call me a jaded cynic, but to me Spawn was the 90s Allan Moore/Frank Miller inspired uber dark, gritty and overdesigned comic aesthetic at it's zenith. And everything (mostly Image comics related) afterwards just felt flat and boring. Sure I loved it back then, but since long grown out of it. The first movie certainly didn't help at all. 

But hey, 90s nostalgia is big now, so I don't blame McFarlane for taking another shot. If this movie is going to ride the coat trails of Deadpool and Logan, then he'd had better get a good team and make this movie at least good. Otherwise, R Rated superhero movies for the sake of being R Rated will miss the point of what made Deadpool and Logan successful.


----------



## marcwormjim (Mar 9, 2017)

I always considered McFarlane more of a Rob Liefeld type; with Spawn a guilty pleasure-cliche of Xtreme 90s culture. As much as I want to see a resurgence of the brand, it's difficult to imagine any Spawn revival being good. My fingers will stay crossed.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 9, 2017)

marcwormjim said:


> I always considered McFarlane more of a Rob Liefeld type; with Spawn a guilty pleasure-cliche of Xtreme 90s culture. As much as I want to see a resurgence of the brand, it's difficult to imagine any Spawn revival being good. My fingers will stay crossed.


 -I'm totally fine with this 90s comic resurgence. Rob Liefield helped create Deadpool and Cable (who are some of my favorite characters besides Lobo and the Punisher). Now we just need a good movie of Lobo. Also- DC announced that they're going to start making more R-rated DC films http://www.gamespot.com/articles/sounds-like-r-rated-dc-superhero-movies-will-happe/1100-6448541/


----------



## lewis (Mar 12, 2017)

there has been a new spawn movie announcement from the creator, every year for the last 10 years. 

There was a pitch a while ago that would change Spawn into some sort of boogeyman figure where the movie would become a horror where people would fear the demon that is Spawn. Rather than making him the Rated R superhero we want.

Either way I will believe it when I see it given just how much BS this guy has spouted over the years.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 12, 2017)

lewis said:


> there has been a new spawn movie announcement from the creator, every year for the last 10 years.
> 
> There was a pitch a while ago that would change Spawn into some sort of boogeyman figure where the movie would become a horror where people would fear the demon that is Spawn. Rather than making him the Rated R superhero we want.
> 
> Either way I will believe it when I see it given just how much BS this guy has spouted over the years.



The boogeyman script is the one he's still trying to peddle.


----------

